# River racin on friday????



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

Are we racing tomorrow? I can't go another week.....


----------



## bigmack (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah thats what i was wondering. either river track or alvin . I just want to run.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

ya'll come race with us Saturday at the Toys for Tots race!!!


----------



## bigmack (Nov 12, 2009)

Thats 3 + drive for me . I am not that good yet . its been 22 years sence i raced one regularly.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Waiting to see what the weather does.
*Brazoria, TX*

*SEVERE WEATHER ALERT*

*Forecast Details:*

Cloudy with occasional rain showers. High 52F. Winds NE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 60%.

I will call Ken this afternoon and see how it is looking.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

I stayed up late last night getting ready, so it will probably rain out. My luck.


----------



## captdave (Mar 18, 2005)

As of now the track is great and the Friday night race is on, dress warm!

Relax-Calm down, it's Friday!

Doug

P.S Get the drunk on, I mean the race on!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

captdave said:


> As of now the track is great and the Friday night race is on, dress warm!
> 
> Relax-Calm down, it's Friday!
> 
> ...


Sounds like it is already on....both


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

WHOOO HOOO! :cheers:


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Just talked to Ken and the track is looking great. We are racing tonight.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

ya'll don't tear up your cars too bad.....need ya'll there tomorrow at TFT!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

hells yes!!! time to blow off a christmas party to go race


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Darren!!!!!! welcome back!!! :cheers:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

did ya'll get rained out? It was BAD up here in Cypress!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

not a drop until 10:30. Then the bottom fell out.......


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

does anyone have buddy's phone number or e-mail add? thanks


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Gotta love the quad!!!!


----------



## bigmack (Nov 12, 2009)

is their any work on a rerace from friday sence we paid and we were rained out. Thanks bigmack


----------



## rivertrack (Jul 9, 2009)

*Rerace*

Ok guys if you paid last week we will have a rerace friday night. Its not about the money its about friendship and the hobby so come and get it on.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Makes my week when this thread come up during the week...


----------



## bigmack (Nov 12, 2009)

rivertrack said:


> Ok guys if you paid last week we will have a rerace friday night. Its not about the money its about friendship and the hobby so come and get it on.


 I am glad you said that. It trully not about the money. I was really looking forward to last friday night. Cant wait .


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Dang Ken, you brought a tear to my eye. sad2sm


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll be there


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

is it dry enough for tomorrow night?


----------



## rivertrack (Jul 9, 2009)

track looking great friday nite under the lights is on if you payed to race last week your in this week see yall tonite:bounce:


----------



## rivertrack (Jul 9, 2009)

ONE TIME ONLY FIRST ORDER AT COST DEAL RIVERTRACK IS A *NOVAROSSI ENG. DEALER *

_N-21 LIMITED_ $110.80
PLUS-21-4C $295.77
PLUS-21-7FMS $269.10
S-21-P5XLT $218.66
TORO-NERO $295.77

COME ON GUYS NEW MOTOR NEW YEAR OF RACIN

CAN GET NO CHEEPER THEN COSTTTT!!!!!!!

ITS NOT ABOUT THE MONEY TRYIN TO KEEP THE HOBBIE ALIVE

COME DONE AND RELAX

PLEASE CALL 979-248-8612
979-798-2222 9 TO 5 MON TO SAT.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

yall have a good time tonight!!!! i gotta family christmas party to attend and i cant get out of it.


----------



## bigmack (Nov 12, 2009)

any work on raceing this weekend? friday night or saterday?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

No races scheduled this week.


----------

